# Help Urgent!



## Peejay19

I need your help and assistance ASAP.
I am currently employed in a hospital and have a limited contract. Now i found a new job and signed in a Free zone company, and they told me to make a 1 month notice on my current employer. 
In my current contract it was stated that i need to have 3 months notice period, and they told me they cannot let me go. I forwarded my resignation letter last thursday and dated a 1 month notice. 
Is there any problem if ever i will be going in a 1 month notice since its a Free zone company? Can my current employer can hold me for 3 months?
I badly needed your assistance. Thank you in advance!


----------



## qtchick

Peejay19 said:


> I need your help and assistance ASAP.
> I am currently employed in a hospital and have a limited contract. Now i found a new job and signed in a Free zone company, and they told me to make a 1 month notice on my current employer.
> In my current contract it was stated that i need to have 3 months notice period, and they told me they cannot let me go. I forwarded my resignation letter last thursday and dated a 1 month notice.
> Is there any problem if ever i will be going in a 1 month notice since its a Free zone company? Can my current employer can hold me for 3 months?
> I badly needed your assistance. Thank you in advance!


Although there will be no problem for joining new company even if you get a ban, but your current employer can file a complaint for compensation. Since you agreed to give 3 months notice period and not 1 month, you should either full 3 months as notice period or pay 2 months salary as compensation along with one month notice period. Its always good ethically and legally to leave on good terms.


----------

